# Help Celebrate International Pipe Smoking Day!



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

February 20 is International Pipe Smoking Day, and we'd like to encourage you to celebrate it by reviewing your pipes and tobacco to entice those on this forum who haven't yet crossed over. What we are asking you to do at least one quick review whenever you sit down to smoke. For these reviews, you can keep it as simple as you want, but please consider including brief, one-sentence review involving these elements.

For pipes:
Appearance
Engineering
Smoking performance
Overall impressions

For tobacco:
Tin aroma
Taste
Room note (if possible)
Overall impressions

Feel free to also include a photo of what you're reviewing, and thank you for helping promote pipes, pipe tobacco and pipe smokers.
Thanks to karatekyle for forming this plan with me and to all who add reviews. Happy puffing!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to get started on these. I figure I'll do five of each and pick up a few more decorations :thumb:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I am going to do 1 I think. Good idea you guys.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I'll kick this off with my favorite pipe and my favorite tobacco...

*Sasieni 4Dot Ruff Root Billiard*










*Appearance:* A wonderfully designed English billiard. Perfect proportions, one the small side of things though. This pipe is sandblasted, NOT rusticated. The sandblast shows off a beautiful ringed grain on the side of the pipe, a bas relief of the briar's personality. The four blue dots on the stem aren't in a perfect diamond, something I quite like. Gives the pipe a handmade look, lots of character.

*Engineering:* Excellently engineered. The sandblast is uniformly and expertly done. Draught hole is set as well as a draught hole can be. The draw isn't Savinelli loose but many English pipes have ever so slightly tighter draws than the average briar. Make the pipe feel as though it's been smoked many a time and a thin layer of cake has tightened the draw. I love the way it feels, both in smoking and in the hand.

*Smoking Performance:* A near perfect pipe. It isn't a pipe that constantly surprises me with how well it smokes (that is to say, if I pack too tight or don't dry enough, it doesn't smoke well. But if I hold up my end of the bargain, it never disappoints). Smokes exactly the way you expect a great pipe to smoke. Not a pipe I'd intentionally save for my son one day (like my Nording, a pipe that won't smoke poorly no matter how bad I pack or how hard I tamp) but definitely a pipe I'll treasure until the day I follow my smoke into the sky.

*Overall impressions:* A great everyday pipe. Goes into my breast pocket every morning. Makes Royal Yacht taste as sweet and cool and any pipe could. Definitely my most doted-on child. A pipe I'll never stop appreciating!


----------



## smokinchick (Jan 27, 2012)

_This is a great idea for celebrating IPSD! We always have a unique exclusive blend to offer for this special day, and host a huge in-store event with a guest carver... I look forward to this every February lol.

I'll take notes next time I enjoy a bowl and see if I can add anything useful to this thread_


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are my first two reviews for International Pipe Smoking Month! Please leave feedback on whether or not you found them helpful. I'll keep it in mind for the next ones.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/305490-jan-pietenpauw-pipe-review.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...491-samuel-gawith-squadron-leader-review.html


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Dunhill Royal Yacht*










*Tin Aroma:* RY has a truly one of a kind smell. To me, the tobacco smells like over ripened fruit and wine. A very decadent, rich, plum or raisin scent pervades this tin.

*Taste:* Perfectly blended. While it is fairly high in nicotine, it backs up the nic with enough body to satisfy your taste buds as well. It is a kind of porterhouse steak with red wine based reduction. Every bite is rich a filling, even when you're not full. As I smoke this, I feel so satiated in a way that not many blends can pull off. Rich, stoved Virginia blended to really show off its natural taste, complimented perfectly with that RY topping.

*Room Note:* This blend isn't intentially aromatic, though cased. The room note is a very Virginia-y smell but thick and hanging. This is one of a few pipe tobaccos that really sticks around after you smoke it.

*Overall Impressions:* My favorite tobacco, would give up this hobby without it. This is the tobacco I smoke when nothing sounds good. I've never had this and been disappointed, I recommend everyone try it. A blend to be appreciated!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not much of a reviewer - even on the cigar side - I just know what I like and don't like but I think I'll give this one a shot...??


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm not much of a reviewer - even on the cigar side - I just know what I like and don't like but I think I'll give this one a shot...??


Go for it!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Two more reviews from me.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/305543-kaywoodie-gold-series.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/305544-solani-blend-369-a.html


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

smokinchick said:


> _This is a great idea for celebrating IPSD! We always have a unique exclusive blend to offer for this special day, and host a huge in-store event with a guest carver... I look forward to this every February lol.
> 
> I'll take notes next time I enjoy a bowl and see if I can add anything useful to this thread_


Somebody should open their tin of RGB (last years IPSD goodie from p&c) and review that! I'd do it, but I'm waiting to review it in 2016...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I had no idea there was an international pipe smoking da. I'll shoot for a review one of these days but if I don't get one in I'll certainly be smoking my giant billiard on feb 20.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Somebody should open their tin of RGB (last years IPSD goodie from p&c) and review that! I'd do it, but I'm waiting to review it in 2016...


I have some of this that was gifted to me last year by User Name (remember him?). I might just dig it out and review it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Two more from me.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/305784-nording-signature-freehand.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/305785-middleton-walnut-review.html


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Sasieni 4 Dot Walnut Billiard*










*Appearance:* Another wonderfully carved billiard from Sasieni. This pipe is considerably larger than my Ruff Root, feels great in the hand. Grain is defined with a nice patina already developing. Bought this used but the seller used it very sparingly. There wasn't even a cake on it when I bought it! While it does have three fills in the shank area, the considerable amount of birds eye makes up for it.

*Engineering:* Perfect. Smokes everything exactly the way it should. Very similar to the Ruff Root I have, slightly smoother draw though. A little too big to walk around with but it's now the first pipe I reach for when I'm smoking something special.

*Smoking Performance:* Smooth draw, stays cool. The substantially cut bowl seems to stay room temperature regardless of the internal temp. Great for anything; smokes ribbon the way you'd want a good pipe to, thick walls let it handle flakes just as excellently!

*Overall impressions:* Awesome pipe, I'll continue to buy every Sasieni in my price range. Can't enjoy my two enough. Smokes better than my Peterson Killarney and that Pete is a great pipe. Perfect size and shape to yield maximum enjoyment!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

The Sasieni 4-dots are a fantastic pipe. If you see an 8-dot, though, grab it even if it's not in your range.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Peterson Killarney*










*Appearance:* Fun pipe to smoke. The stummel is glassy and red, redder in pictures than in person though. It's really a nice deep burgundy. Double ringed shank is simple yet cool.

*Engineering:* Very well built pipe. Never had a problem with it. The finish on these is probably mostly polyurethane but I haven't had a single problem with it.

*Smoking Performance:* Smokes as well as any Peterson has. Perfectly nice smoke. Pipe cleaners are occasionally a hassle but not enough to cause me any hard feelings towards it. The hole right where it enters the bowl seemingly gets plugged more than many of my other pipes but this pipe takes flake more frequently too.

*Overall impressions:* A really fun pipe to smoke. 'Twas a great pipe to choose when having a Peterson hit the top of my to-do list. I don't have a whole lot of sentimental value in this pipe but it's a great smoking instrument, undoubtedly. Something I'll keep for nicer occasions when a glossy, fancy looking pipe is in order.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Butz-Choquin Camargue*










*Appearance:* Very artistic looking pipe. Elegant. This is a special occasion pipe for me. Very wide fishtail bit, glassy lucite shank, well placed birdseye.

*Engineering:* Well carved stummel. Stem has a nasty habit of getting nice and stuck in the lucite shank piece. I've had to reglue the shank in a few times because of this. Not a problem but not perfect either.

*Smoking Performance:* I use this pipe as a dedicated english smoker. I don't smoke englishes a whole lot but I've never regretted designating this pipe to them. Maybe I've just gotten good luck all the times I've smoked this but it sure takes english tobaccos better than anything else I've put them in.

*Overall impressions:* I really enjoy having this pipe. A lot of the time it sits on my stand since I don't often stray into the world of english tobaccos. But honestly? I'm okay with that. It's a pretty face but when it dresses for a game, it always performs.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Nording Custom Billiard*










*Appearance:* What do I say? It's my favorite. This pipe will go to my son. It looks... unbelievable. Here's a higher res shot if you don't believe me...










Eh? Now THAT'S pipe pr0n. Something to wax your stems to :lol:

*Engineering:* No fills, no frills, just a perfectly done billiard. Classic in it's simplicity. Fits my hand like a glove. Perfect sized everything. Again, what do I say? It's perfect in every respect.

*Smoking Performance:* I have actually tried to over tamp, over draw, under light, etc. I CANNOT get this pipe to smoke poorly. This will be the pipe my son smokes. Wonderful pipe to learn to really smoke with. When he decides to graduate to non-aromatic tobaccos, this will be his.

*Overall impressions:* Unbelievable pipe. I would've paid 10x what I did if I'd have known everything I do about it now. I recently told someone wondering how to select a pipe that "The wand chooses the wizard, Harry." This is my wand. The grain is the fingerprint of my 11th finger. The bit and my teeth meet like a handshake of two old friends. Just a wonderful pipe.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> *Butz-Choquin Camargue*


Simplistic but elegant! It's quite striking!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Two more:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-ozark-mountain-briar-review.html#post3505201
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/306311-stonehaven-review.html#post3505203


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be doing that this weekend with my new pipe you bombed me Tom.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I'll be doing that this weekend with my new pipe you bombed me Tom.


Way to leap right down the slope!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

NOW I'm ready for IPSD!!!


I'm going to save the inaugural bowl in my new Nording for tomorrow, and I'll smoke something new too! I'm leaning towards Squadron Leader or the Erik Nording signed Labrador tin...

What do you guys vote I smoke in it?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Large pipes seem to smoke English blends better. I'd vote SL or Good Morning, and of the two, I prefer Good Morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Large pipes seem to smoke English blends better. I'd vote SL or Good Morning, and of the two, I prefer Good Morning.


Perfect! Good Morning it is! I was leaning towards not smoking an aromatics in it, I have been using a couple other of my briars for aros so I figured my new few acquisitions would be for the various non-aromatic genres


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That's what I do too. Now I have pipes specifically for Va and for English. Aromatics are for cobs.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A special two for International Pipe Smoking Day, but don't think these will be the last.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/306501-hekthor-wiebe-sitter.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/306502-dan-sweet-vanilla-honeydew.html


----------

